# Red Duck Beer



## Hubby (10/8/06)

Does anyone know much about the Red Duck range or have you visited the brewery? 

I did a quick search and found this link (thanks johnno) and the website is: Purrumbete Brewing Co.

The reason I ask is because I intend organising a visit for the Glenelg Brewers' Group. Also, some of their ales are seasonal and not available all year round. 

I've already been in touch with the brewery and although they don't have a cellar door, a tour is possible (very nice people).


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/8/06)

I have heard only good things about their beer, but have not had the pleasure of trying it yet. I know they sell it about a 20 minute drive from my house, so I'll get some very soon. Friends I know that have tried it say it's as good as Hargreaves Hill, but I'm not sure if that it possible. I've been known to be wrong.


----------



## Malnourished (10/8/06)

I think I've had everything they've brewed. I'm not a huge fan but they seem to be improving rapidly, and just about everyone else I've spoken to about them absolutely loves the stuff. It's apparently the best-selling local microbrewery at one of Melbourne's better beer shops.

In the limited dealings I've had with them they've been exceedingly friendly folks too.


----------



## beersom (10/8/06)

I currently have the Amber, Porter, SWB and Golden Dragon in my fridge.
The Amber is O.K... but there is better out there.
The Porter is an absolute cracker!!!!!!!
and I am yet to try the others


----------



## therook (11/4/08)

I just bought a couple of Red Duck pale ales and a couple of Reissdorf kolsch from G & G.

The kolsch is absolutely fantastic and the Red Duck I'm afraid to say is not to my liking, not a beer i will buy again

Rook


----------



## Fourstar (11/4/08)

Their Celtic Ale is awesome, big fan of their Amber also.


One of my mates is in love with the honey bee porter too.


----------



## skb (30/6/15)

anyone been or had a Red duck in a while, I just noticed them in the local bottle shop and they look exciting but expensive. I am heading through Ballart in a few months and thought might try a few and then go via brewery but keen on what people think, the Aztec is the main beer in stock.


----------



## slcmorro (1/7/15)

I go in there monthly and see the owner, Scotty. Good bloke. Defnitely go in mate.


----------



## skb (1/7/15)

It's on the agenda then


----------

